# Protein skimmer suggestions



## kolody76 (Dec 1, 2008)

Does anyone have any suggestions on an above average protein skimmer for my 150 gall tank..

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Billythefish (Feb 24, 2009)

the deltec mce600 is a good hang on skimmer with a copacity of 155 gallons.

If you have a sump then the apf600 may be the way to go.
Protein skimmers


----------

